# 1973 Schwinn



## s1b (Sep 4, 2019)

I’m looking to possibly buy this. Not very familiar with the newer lightweights. This is fully optioned minus a rack. All labeled Schwinn stuff.
What would be a ballpark value?


----------



## s1b (Sep 4, 2019)

Also, 
Is this a American made bike or overseas?


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 4, 2019)

American bike, high end about $150.00. Very nice  looking bike.


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 4, 2019)

All looks correct except the saddle. It should be a two tone and look like this - http://www.curbsideclassic.com/bicy...inn-speedster-kool-lemon-for-the-long-of-leg/


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice bike - 22" frame fits most riders.
I had the 17" in similar condition. Paid $50, sold for $90 after installing new tires. Local cash deals at both ends. It was a great rider, and the 17" camelback frame is great looking, but I needed to make room for a 20"

If the tires are good, and I needed a bike to ride, I'd pay up to $100 for that, knowing I could recoup some by selling off the speedo and gen/light set. The seat on there is also worlds more comfortable than the standard Speedster saddle.


----------



## juvela (Sep 4, 2019)

-----

You might wish to verify that the Schwinn-Huret odometer-speedometer is operating properly prior to purchase.  They often fail with a problem in the drive unit.

If it is not working you could use this as a bargaining point...


-----


----------



## s1b (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks for all the info! 
Guy sold it already....


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Sep 4, 2019)

How much did he sell it for?


----------



## s1b (Sep 4, 2019)

TRUEBLUE1981 said:


> How much did he sell it for?



$125


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 4, 2019)

s1b said:


> $125



If your locale is anything like where I live, another should come up before too long. Good luck!

Also, I wanted to mention that I've paid as little as $25 for a completely sound Speedster. Tires were previously replaced with 1985 date coded Kenda K23s, and although old, they were crack and rot free, and rather grippy. And hold air. That was my red 24" $25 1976 below, as purchased. I'll also include my $50 17" blue '68, I added the tires and grips. That's what they go for in CT. And if the condition isn't good, they sit forever at the $25 mark, I've seen it twice.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 29, 2019)

Just found this thread. I bought this bike and the seller still hasn’t removed the listing. I got it for $120 and everything works and the condition looks as good as in the pictures. It’s a smooth rider.
I did take the speedo apart and cleaned it out and runs like new now.


----------



## s1b (Sep 29, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> Just found this thread. I bought this bike and the seller still hasn’t removed the listing. I got it for $120 and everything works and the condition looks as good as in the pictures. It’s a smooth rider.
> I did take the speedo apart and cleaned it out and runs like new now.



Great! Good to know someone who will appreciate it, bought it.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks 1b. It’s a sweet riding bike. Even the tires are in excellent shape and the seat is a Messinger one that is super comfy. He gave me the original literature too.


----------



## juvela (Sep 29, 2019)

-----

Forty-six years old and looking close to showroom!  

Very nice job with the cleanup; thanks for posting.


-----


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 8, 2019)

I just reconditioned this Kool Lemon 73 for a friend. All original garage find. It was filthy but now it gleams like new in the sun!!


----------

